# D12-100 is it compatible with 18" round



## catlinstults (Nov 2, 2010)

I recently received Direct tv at home. I have a lake house and am trying to use a reciever that the installer had in a room to the house. I have an 18" round dish with a single lnb. I think its a single lnb simply because on the arm of the satellite there is only one head looking thing. Sorry if that sounds silly but I am a beginer. The dish has two coax cables running down from it to a splitter. From the splitter I have ran one coax directly into the reciever which is only about fifteen feet away. I am getting zeros on all transponder. I have tried changing the switch and satellite types but can't seem to get the right one. I do not have a swim system there but it was used at my house so the reciever is set up to use one. Any advice on this would be fantastic.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Repost.

Discussion here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186085


----------

